# Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Januar 2014)

Servus,

vorweg: Dank Forensuche und Google habe ich schon einige Stunden im Netz gelesen, aber wenig Konkretes gefunden.

Mitte Juli ist eine Bootstour mit vier Jungs in Holland geplant. Startpunkt Sneek mit einer 12,5 Meter Yacht --> http://www.yachtcharterwetterwille.de/de/schiffsuebersicht/comfort-de/vacance-1200-amazone-2/ <--.

*Ziel:* Beliebiges Binnenwasser, vermutlich aber Ijsselmeer.

*Besatzung:* Von der vierköpfigen Crew sind drei Uferangler und ein Nicht-Angler, der sich aber gern vom Angelvirus infizieren lassen möchte.

*Problem:* Wir haben keine Ahnung von den Bedingungen am Ijsselmeer und noch weniger vom Bootsangeln.

*Plan bis jetzt:* Wir kurven einfach mit der Yacht kreuz und quer durchs Ijsselmeer und schleppen mehr oder minder große Kunstköder hinter uns her. Bei drei Ruten im Wasser sollte es bei der siebentägigen Tour und kurz nach der Schonzeit eigentlich irgendwann scheppern. #6

*Bislang konnte ich bzgl. des Angelns herausfinden:*
- Nachtangelverbot am Ijsselmeer :c
- Tiefe im Ijsselmeer zwischen 3-4 Metern, Wasser nahrungsreich und trüb, Überbestand an Brassen
- Hecht, Zander und Barsch vorhanden
- Verbindung zu kleineren "Meeren" ist gegeben und für uns vielleicht am Anfang besser, als sofort ans "große" Ijsselmeer zu gehen




*Fragen:*
Kennt sich jmd. besser zum Thema "Angeln in Holland" (v.a. Ijsselmeer und Umgebung) geben? 

Müssen wir irgendwas beim Bootsangeln/schleppen beachten, außer nicht zu schnell zu fahren? Verschreckt das Riesenboot nicht alle Fische? (Ich kann nur Uferangeln ;-) )

Macht Vertikalangeln bei der Bootsgröße über der geringen Wassertiefe Sinn?


Wir sind über jeden Hinweis dankbar! #h


Gruß Ronald Kohlmann

edit: habe doch noch was konkreteres gefunden --> http://www.hecht--angeln.de/hecht-angeln/raubfischmeister-2009-interview-569.php

Falls jmd. die besagte F&F-Ausgabe hat, bitte melden! 

noch ein guter Thread: ist der Angelladen auf den Bildern dort in Lemmer? Die Auswahl sieht ja super aus!!! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62950&highlight=ijsselmeer


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Wer eine sinnvolle Antwort postet, bekommt von mir ein schönes Kompliment!


----------



## Seifert (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wer eine sinnvolle Antwort postet, bekommt von mir ein schönes Kompliment!



Schau hier mal rein: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm .Da steht eigentlich alles drin,was zum Angeln in NL wichtig ist.
Petri!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Danke, den Link kenne ich schon. 

Zum Kompliment:
Ich dankbar für Mitglieder wie dich, die nicht nur durch ihre Hilfsbereitschaft und Fachkompetenz, sondern auch durch ihr literarisches Talent glänzen. Dein Beitrag liest sich flüssig wie Butter und ich habe mir ihn nur aus purer Freude mehrmals durchgelesen.


----------



## zorra (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Das Ijsselmmer selber ist platt nur in den häfen geht noch was....mein tip in der Umgebung vom land angeln Kunstköder wie Wobbler...jerken...Gufis...Spinner...Blinker.....wo???visplanner.nl eingeben zb.Lemmer eingeben der zeigt dir an wo du angeln darfst...Vispas besorgen bekommst du dort in den angelläden oder vorher besorgen...in den Poldern und kleinen flüssen gibt es noch Fisch.
gr.zorra


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Meine Fresse, das mit dem Einschleimen scheint zu ziehen.

So danke ich auch dir zorra, dem Mann mit den 500 Beiträgen, der überall so beliebt ist, dass er ganz Europa sein zu Hause nennt!

Du schreibst also, dass im Freiwasser nix zu holen ist? Ich ging davon aus, dass gerade dort nicht so viel geangelt wird wie an den vermeintlichen "Hot-Spots" im Uferbereich?

Bei sieben Tagen hätten wir ja genug Zeit Großköder hinter uns her lullern zu lassen...


----------



## zorra (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob man von so einem grossen Boot angeln kann ich fische 4,50m Boot....auf dem ijsselmeer selber sind 70 BF die haben es ziehmlich platt gefischt...es wurde gerade ein masterplan erstellt damit sich der Fischbestand wieder erholt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix schreiben, da meine eigenen Erfahrungen bereits mehr als zehn Jahre alt sind und sich doch so einiges ändern kann.
Damals habe ich mir für drei Wochen ein kleines schnelles Motorboot geliehen(auf meinem Avatar zu sehen) und dies war goldrichtig, um erstens schnell weite Stecken zu fahren und zweitens noch die kleinen Polder ab zu fahren(Brückenhöhe).
Bestätigen kann ich, das dass Ijsselmeer bezüglich der Fische, wirklich ziemlich platt war, weil es eine intensive Berufsfischerei gibt.
Zudem verwandelt sich das in den Sommermonaten in eine grüne Algenbrühe (Windrichtungs abhängig).
Dringend empfehle ich eine Wassersportkarte vor Ort zu kaufen, wenn die nicht sowieso beim Boot dabei ist. Gerade für einen schwimmenden Wohnwagen, den ihr chartern wollt, dürften die Brückenhöhen, Wassertiefen,sehr wichtig sein!
Ebenso wichtig beim navigieren, auf dem Ijsselmeer sind große Zonen gesperrt, wegen hunderter Reusen.Das sind Quadratkilometer!Diese Gebiete sind auf den Karten auch vermerkt.
Weil das Ijsselmeer sehr flach ist, aber es z.b. Stellen gibt, die bis zu 4/5m tief sind ist eine solche Karte um so wichtiger
Eine solche tiefe Stelle, rund um die riesigen Windkraftanlagen nordöstlich von Medembljik, hat mir damals zwar keine Riesenbarsche, aber immerhin bis 35cm gebracht!
Weil dieses Gewässer sehr flach ist, gibt es schon bei relativ wenig Wind
(3-4 Beaufort) eine fiese steile Welle. Ich bin mal bei 5-6 draussen gewesen und das war kein Spass mehr, dann ist die Welle auch schon 2m!
Ich habe deshalb zumeist in den Kanälen und Poldern mein Glück gesucht, soweit ich diese befahren konnte, immerhin hatte mein Boot auch schon knapp 90cm Tiefgang.Dabei sind auf jedenfall die Schleusenzeiten zu berücksichtigen, manche machen um 17Uhr schon dicht!
An eurer Stelle würde ich in jedem Fall ein Beiboot(eventuell Schlauchi) mitführen,da könnt ihr wenigstens in die flacheren Gräben fahren.Auch die Häfen sind interessant, weil tiefer.
Es gibt da so ein paar Nothäfen,am westlichen Ufer (van Jongens Werft) des Ijsselmeers, da war es auch recht gut, zumindest kleinere Hechte und Barsche.
Wildes Ankern(über nacht) in den schiffbaren Kanälen, würde ich ebenso unterlassen, dies kann teuer werden!
So mehr fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein, vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar Kenner des Reviers.

Jürgen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*



zorra schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob man von so einem grossen Boot angeln kann ich fische 4,50m Boot....auf dem ijsselmeer selber sind 70 BF die haben es ziehmlich platt gefischt...es wurde gerade ein masterplan erstellt damit sich der Fischbestand wieder erholt.
> gr.zorra



Hallo zorra,
danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte erst "BF" sind Boyfriends aber das hält ja keiner aus (auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin, dass dein elfengleiches Antlitz dir leicht 70 Boyfriends, je nach Ausrichtung auch Girlfriends, beschaffen könnte!).

Ich bin bereits weg von dem großen Ijsselmeer, da ich quasi keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden habe und wir als Bootsanfänger mit der riesigen Wasserfläche vermutlich überfordert wären.

Der Plan ist jetzt durch die kleineren Wasserstraßen zu dümpeln und ein paar Köder über Bord zu hängen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix schreiben...



Mensch Jürgen, Kracherbeitrag!

"Notschleusen", "Schleusenzeiten", "Sperrzonen" usw. sind für mich Fremdwörter und ich hatte wirklich nicht bedacht, dass man das alles beachten muss, also vielen Dank für deine Hinweise!

Unser Frachter fährt glaube ich nur 15 Kmh Spitze, da habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust Kilometerlange gesperrte Zonen zu umschiffen. Das spricht ja noch mehr für die kleineren Gewässerteile.

Tiefgang ist bei uns 1,20 Meter. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Baumarkt Schlauchbootes für 1 Person (mit Plastikpaddel). Kommt mit.

Unser Captain meint, er kennt eine Insel zum Nacht-Ankern. Ansonsten liegen wir in Häfen und lassen des Nachts die Köfis baumeln.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Reicht zum Angeln der im Boot verbaute Tiefenmesser oder muss ein Echolot her? Letzteres könnten wir uns leihen, müssen uns aber ernsthaft über die Befestigung Gedanken machen, da die Rehling sehr hoch ist...

(ich habe tatsächlich noch nie auf ein Echolot geguckt)


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*



> Reicht zum Angeln der im Boot verbaute Tiefenmesser oder muss ein Echolot her?


Der auf dem Boot verbaute Tiefenmesser ist ein einfaches Echolot und dieses ist gerade in den Gewässern sehr wichtig beim Fahren.
Die schiffbaren Kanäle sind im zumeist 2,50m tief.
Bei den Gräben/Poldern sind das dann gerade noch 1,50m und weniger.
Aber in diese werdet ihr vor allem wegen der Durchfahrtshöhe der Brücken gar nicht, oder nicht weit reinfahren können.
In den Häfen, wo es gleichzeitig recht gut zu angeln ist, bis zu 3,50m.
Zum Angeln brauchst du in den flachen Gewässern sicher kein Echolot.
Der Vorteil der Gewässer es gibt keine Wasserstandsschwankungen, daher stimmen die Angaben der Wassersportkarte immer, die sind in Dezimetern angegeben.
Ihr solltet bei Übernahme des Bootes euch im bestenfall eine Tour schon vom Vermieter vorschlagen lassen.
Ebenso definitiv die Durchfahrtshöhe erfragen, wenn ihr sie nicht selbst ausmessen wollt!
Noch was, die sogenannte Bruin Flotte, dass sind die Traditionsschiffe, der Ausdruck kommt wohl von den dreckig braunen Segeln, hat in jedem Hafen, meist in der Nähe der Einfahrten seine Sonderplätze.
Es ist ein großer Fehler dort anzulegen, wenn die sich vor, hinter, oder neben euch legen, dann gibt es Beulen in eurem Bötchen!

Ich hatte mir damals auch dieses Buch gekauft, da stehen alle Häfen recht gut grafisch dargestellt drin, zudem die Betonnung und sonstige Besonderheiten.

http://www.delius-klasing.de/buecher/Das+IJsselmeer.2210.html

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

UNd die Aussage "nicht schnell schleppen" ist in den Niederlanden, außer im Winter, falsch. Gerade auf Hecht ist die Erfolgsmethode beim Schleppen den Wobbler 2, maximal 3 Meter hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser laufen zu lassen und dann mit 5-6 km/h zu schleppen. Hierbei ruhig dicke Tiefläufer wie z. B. Rapala SSR nehmen, die machen ordentlich Radau, benötigen aber auch eine kräftige Rute.

Wenn Euer Boot auch 15 km/h läuft, Voooorsicht!!!!!

In vielen der Polder und Kanäle ist die Geschwindigkeit auf 6 km/h beschränkt und die "Augenärzte" sind da gut unterwegs, meint, es wird gelasert .


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Wir sind wieder da!

Vorweg, der Trip war wirklich super, auch wenn es anglerisch etwas schleppend (haha) lief.

Leider war unsere Yacht zum Angeln kaum geeignet. Das Echolot war sehr ungenau, die Mindestgeschwindigkeit bei etwa 7kmh in Kombination mit den sehr hoch befestigten Ruten ließen die Köder kaum auf Tiefe gehen, der Tiefgang des Bootes macht viele Stellen des Sees unerreichbar und die Größe des Kahnes macht das manövrieren nicht unmöglich, aber seeeeehr langatmig. Nichts zum Abklopfen von Kanten usw.

Kurz: es wurde primär ein Bootsurlaub, bei dem fast permanent versucht wurde irgendwie zu angeln. Trotzdem gingen uns einige mittelstarke Hechte, viele Barsche (einer davon sogar über 40cm), ein Aal und ein Mikrokaulbarsch ans Band.

Sehr aufschlussreich war die Begegnung mit dem Boardi Tommi Engel, der uns unterwies, wie er in der Gegend erfolgreich angelt. Hierbei brachte Tommi sogar zwei kleine Boote mit und wir bemerkten deutlich, wie eingeschränkt wir auf unserem "Mutterschiff" wirklich waren. Ich habe nicht auf die Uhr geguckt (die blieb zu Hause), aber in gefühlten 2 Stunden gingen Tommi 2 schöne Hechte ans Band, wovon der Größere 88cm (1cm unter meinem Hechtrekord) hatte. Ich ging auf dem gleichen Boot leer aus, fand mich aber sehr tapfer, da ich auf dem kleinen Boot leider nicht ganz so seefest war wie erhofft. Böse Zungen behaupten, das könnte auch an meinem Geburtstag gelegen haben, der einen Tag zuvor an Bord standesgemäß gefeiert wurde. Eine sehr nette Geste war, dass Tommi uns ungefragt noch mit einigen Angelsachen versorgte, die uns für diese Gewässer einfach fehlten. Darunter einige pfiffige Eigenbauten, wie Beifänger-Stahlvorfächer oder selbstgebaute Monster-Spinnerbaits, die Tommi teils auch auf seiner Homepage in der Bastelecke (der Hinweis darf hier erlaubt sein) veröffentlicht hat.

Meine Jungs auf dem Beiboot griffen mit kleineren Ködern an und erbeuteten drei schöne Barsche (einer mit 42cm der Rekordbarsch des glücklichen Fängers) und zwei kleinere Hechte. Für die krautreichen Gebiete unbedingt Spinnerbaits mitnehmen, das Kraut war meist sehr grob, die Dinger blieben einfach nicht hängen und selbst Barsche stürzten sich auf Spinnerbaits im Hechtformat.

Das Erfolgsrezept war Kanten und krautreiche Bereiche zu suchen. Das war nicht weiter überraschend, aber diese gibt es leider nicht überall und hier ist tatsächlich Gewässerkenntnis bzw. ein gutes Echolot, ein manövrierfähiges Boot und viel Zeit gefragt. Der Großteil der Kanäle und Binnenmeere glich eher schlammigen Badewannen und wir schleppten wohl eher durch Wasserwüsten oder viel zu hoch und schnell über vermeintlichen Hotspots hinweg.

Letzteres war auf der Fahrt wirklich frustrierend. Wir hatten ein beeindruckendes Sammelsurium an verschiedenen Ködern an Bord, die wir an unseren kleinen heimischen Seen und Flüssen fischen. Für wirkliche tieflaufende Wobbler, die wir in der Köderkiste hatten, lief das Boot leider zu schnell bzw. die Bordwand war zu hoch und die Köder drehten sich um die eigene Achse oder kippten um. Auch die Köder mit viel Blei auf Tiefe zu bringen gelang uns trotz Gewichten jenseits der 100g nicht. Letztendlich schafften wir es schleppend Tiefen bis etwa 1,5 Meter zu befischen, bei Fahrrinnen mit etwa 1,5-6 Metern durchschnittlich.

Zum Thema "die Holländer fischen auch schnell": Das ist richtig, allerdings halten Sie ihre Ruten dicht über Wasser. Unsere Ruten waren eher in 3 Metern höhe befestigt. Was das für den Tiefgang der Köder bedeutet, weiß jeder Kunstköderangler. Beinahe alles läuft flach.

So begab es sich, dass wir den Großteil der Zeit recht flach schleppten und trotzdem einige Hechte hängen blieben. Wären wir ausschließlich Angler an Bord gewesen, hätten wir das Boot vermutlich möglichst nah am Ufer herumdümpeln lassen, um die Vegetation abzuwerfen.So fischten wir eher nebenbei, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Alles in allem war es ein sehr empfehlenswerter Urlaub, auch wenn es dann doch kein Angelurlaub war. Mit 520 Euro pro Peson inkl. Verpflegung, Benzin, Bootsmiete usw. auf einem Boot, welches für bis zu 8 Leute bewohnbar ist, aber nur von 5 Leuten genutzt wurde, sogar ein recht günstiger Urlaub.

Yachtcharter gibt es zu Hauf vor Ort und der Trip verläuft auch für Bootslaien völlig unkompliziert. Sehr angenehm waren die vielen kostenlosen Liegeplätze, wobei von uns favorisiert wurde, einfach außerhalb der Fahrrinne mit unserem schwimmenden Wohnmobil zu ankern und dort zu übernachten. Die Nebenkosten waren lächerlich gering. Für 7 Tage dauer-Herumgetucker im Standgas mussten wir gerade einmal 150 Euro für 90 verbrauchten Liter Diesel berappen. Das Wasser an Bord mussten wir einmal zur Hälfte nachfüllen, was beinahe nichts kostet und dank zahlreicher Auffüllstationen kein weiteres Problem darstellt. Brückengebühren von 2 Euro fielen nur 2 oder 3 mal an, was unsere 150 Euro mitgebrachtes Kleingeld beinahe überflüssig machte.

Im Endeffekt hätten wir alles genau so gemacht, mit der Ausnahme ein oder zwei kleine Falt-oder Schlauchboote und einige gefrorene Köfis fürs Eisfach (und Fireball-Jigs) mitzunehmen und nach Kunstködern zu suchen, die trotz 6-7 Kmh, entsprechendem Fahrtwind und hoch aufgesetzten Ruten noch tief laufen.

Übrigens: Hecht- und Aalentnahme sowie Nachtangeln ist in Friesland verboten und die Promillegrenze für den Kapitän liegt bei 0,0. Die Uferbereiche sind Mücken- und Bremsengebiet und in den Nacht- und Abendstunden zu meiden. Teilweise folgen die Viecher bis auf die Seemitte aufs Boot. Das nächste mal gehen Mückennetze für die Fenster mit an Bord.

Der Erholungsfaktor war jedenfalls kaum zu überbieten und bereits nach wenigen Stunden auf dem Boot war die Besatzung so tiefenentspannt, wie es kaum eine Clubanlage in einer Woche schafft.

Ich kann jedem, der etwas Erholung und den ein oder anderen schönen Fang sucht, so einen Trip nur empfehlen und hoffe eventuellen Nachahmern mit meinen Infos geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Phillivanilly (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

War wirklich ein klasse Urlaub, nochmal vielen Dank an Tommi Engel für das kleine Guiding. Ohne ihn wäre der Urlaub wohl anglerisch eine Enttäuschung gewesen. Danke auch nochmal für die Spinnerbaits, die werde ich an meinen Heimatgewässern erstmal ausgiebig testen.
Auch der nette niederländische Yachtcharter "Wetterwille" soll hier noch positiv erwähnt werden. Sehr tiefen entspannt und nett sind die Leute, die Boote sind schön und gepflegt und man fühlt sich sehr gut betreut.

So ein Bootstripp kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfehlen. 

:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. August 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*



Phillivanilly schrieb:


> nochmal vielen Dank an Tommi Engel für das kleine Guiding.



Immer wieder gerne.#h
Ich möchte nur noch erwähnen, das ich keine kommerziellen Guidings anbiete.
Wenn mich jemand zufällig trifft kann er natürlich mit angeln.:m

Aber bitte keine Anfragen mehr wegen Guidings 
...

Klasse  Bericht...#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. August 2014)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Holland mit Boot - wie packen wir´s an?*

Habe noch ein Bild von Tommi bekommen...


----------

